# New BIG SCARY SHOW: Scarefest, Bennett's Curse, Dent Schoolhouse, more



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

Episode XXXVII is now online!

Haunt Season 2013 has officially kicked off, and the Big Scary Show is out there getting coverage of both convention and haunts by spending Friday the 13th at Scarefest in Lexington. It's Opening night at the Dent School House and Badger grabs Bud Stross to talk the new season and the way the haunt uses the latest in social mobile media. Eddie from Lexington ScreamPark talks about a challenge that has them missing season 2013 and how it will turn into a better haunt in 2014. Allen from Bennet’s Curse talks about what his haunt features for the new season, and coverage from the Scarefest floor includes Jeremy talking about the haunt tested masks from Wicked World, and a chat with world renown monster hunter phenom Josh Gates.

The Roundtable of Terror turns to the 2013 haunt season as the (g)Hosts talk about their plans. Badger, Jerry, Storm and the Unknown Scare Actor discuss what to look forward to for both their haunts and activities and what the new season means for the industry on a whole. Halloween traditions and some reminiscing of classic Halloween TV specials finish out this Jack-O-Lantern lit edition of the Roundtable.

Badger digs up the time for the latest stories in Deadline News. Storm takes time from adding newspaper clipping about Josh gates to his wall to discuss ideas on getting your day job co-workers to your haunt in Haunt Minute. The Unknown Scare Actor knows it’s not safe as you Face Your Fears in a public toilet and Jerry Vayne has the darkest tunes picked out to be the sound track of the beginning of your haunt season. There is yet another Gruesome Giveaway winner who will have a new toy for their haunt season, and plenty of convention and haunt coverage to kick off your favorite time of the year.

We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice just by listening to the Big Scary Show!!!

Episode XXXVII featured music:

The Doll House by Sinister Symphonies UK Darkness Falls by Gathering of Darkness The Dead Are Watching by Shadow's Symphony

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------

